# Question: How to help Wild Nesting Pigeon



## khauser (Jul 3, 2019)

Hi there,
I like in S.C. I have a pillar outside my home under the roof hip near the front door that is now home to a nest. I guess the same pigeon's came last year but I do not remember there being a chick. I found a broken egg outside today. However, the bird is still there. So a couple questions for folks who are far wiser than I. 

1. First how bothered will this bird be by me using my front door? I have been using another to get in and out and it's no worry. I do not want to scare her away and harm any chick that might be there?

2. I am excited to have this little visitor do I lay seed or water out for such a bird or is that silly? I left some seed on the porch. If not what kind of seed do you lay out for such a bird? My goal is to leave her the hell alone but I thought a little extra food couldn't hurt. 

3. The nest always looks precarious to me like it might fall (never does). Do people add sills after the season and birds are gone?Last thing I want to find is a dead bird fallen out of the nest. I was thinking of drilling in a small wood square as a larger base.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can try and make the nest more stable. However, this might scare away the female. Otherwise, just leave things as they are and keep an eye on the nest. If a baby falls from the nest, you can just put him back. The parents won't abandon him if he was touched by humans.

Get a decent dove/pigeon food mix to put down for them.


----------

